# Child Gets Plastic Surgery to Avoid Bullies



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/health-15749655/bullied-child-gets-plastic-surgery-24902719


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She was totally adorable even before the surgery

My impression of this story is that it was driven primarily by the mother's concern about _possible _bullying, not by experiences the girl was enduring. Also interesting that the mother first said it was mostly adults making the comments (idiots), but then justified what she had done for her child later in the interview because "kids are mean".


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> She was totally adorable even before the surgery
> 
> My impression of this story is that it was driven primarily by the mother's concern about _possible _bullying, not by experiences the girl was enduring. Also interesting that the mother first said it was mostly adults making the comments (idiots), but then justified what she had done for her child later in the interview because "kids are mean".


yeah, that's what I thought as well.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i sort of disagree. I was bullied all through my school years for several different reasons. Its a shame that they felt they needed to get her surgery. fixing a cleft palate is one thing, this is something totally different. What that mom really needed to do was have a talk with her daughter and remind her that she's adorable the way she is and that it doesn't matter what the other kids say. 

l guarantee that this will not stop the bullying. kids are cruel these days and they will most definitely find something else to tease her about. I'd stake my haunt on that. 

she's adorable then and now.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah, your right DA. People/kids will always find a way to make fun of a person/kid, for example My cousins got made fun of for our last name, which is sorta rare, and yet i never did-kids made fun of my first name which is reallllllllly popular.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm...I'm more concerned wondering why the mom put her kid on t.v?? Yikes.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

She was totally cute. Kids are just mean as hell, adults can be quite clueless and insensitive too, and parenthood is just frikkin' hard. I don't see how putting this story on t.v. will do anything but invite more trouble, even if she changes schools.


----------

